
GKE – Any idea why upgrading 1.4 to 1.5 is not available through the web UI? - alonl
https://cloud.google.com/container-engine/release-notes
======
alonl
Hey,

Currently, upgrading an existing GKE cluster from Kubernetes version 1.4.x to
1.5.x is available only through the CLI (gcloud command), and not through the
web console. Does anybody know what is the reason for that?

I remember upgrading from 1.3.x to 1.4.x was easier through the web UI. It
just makes me wonder and worry that it may be not safe enough...

Maybe @TheIronYuppie or other insiders may have the answer. ;)

Thanks,

